# Interesting Carter Selection



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2012)

This is just a little update for my fellow Carter lovers out there. Murray has some pretty cool knives up right now, including some beautiful marble corian (if you like the look of it), and some nice Vera wood handles as well. 
Obviously I'm not affiliated with him, I'm just a huge fan of his work.


----------



## jgraeff (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...zai-series/63sun-stainless-fukugozai-funayuki

Is anything other than high grade from carter really worth the price?


----------



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2012)

The knife you linked to is, quite honestly, one of the best buys you can get. If it were a 6.4 sun, you'd be paying only a few dollars more ($240ish), while a 6.5 sun jumps to just under $340, and you hardly get any more blade length. The SFGZ line gives you a great blade, with a basic handle and less polish throughout. The cutting ability, however, is classic Carter.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 19, 2012)

Some even prefer the cutting performance of the SFGZ over the HG series. Plus you get the added bonus of having an excuse to get a custom handle for it.


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd agree with Lefty. I had a small Kuro Carter that was very roughly finished and you could pick out a lot of faults in it if you looked at it. If you buy knives primarily for looks then you would not want to buy the knife I had, but I've done A LOT of cutting, chopping and slicing and 240-265mm being my preferred size i would still go back to the Carter for pure performance and it was probably 6.5 inches on the blade I would guess. I am guessing it takes less time and money to produce the lower end knives so he can sell them cheaper giving more people an opportunity to use his knives. Some may argue that he shouldn't put out a rough product (talking his lower lines) but if someone uses a Carter that doesn't perform I'd like to see video of it. It's one thing he seems to do well on all of his lines.

I think Lefty is right with saying that's a "best buy". Think what you want but the guy knows how to make a blade and to boot he hand wrote a letter to me with my knife which was a gift for my birthday, (which I since passed on to a good friend of mine) and I believe it was written by him and was heart felt. Just my observations.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Lefty. I check out Carter's website pretty often, but hadn't noticed this new crop. Lots of cool boning knives. And I like the Corian handles too.

Does Carter ever put a "MS" stamp on any of his work? Maybe just full customs? I like his plain "Carter" stamp, just curious.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 19, 2012)

This came up before, and I think that Murray has to forge the knife from "scratch" rather than work from a laminated sheet of stock to be able to put the "MS" mark on it. I may be wrong, but I think his damascus blades fall into this category.

Rick



Johnny.B.Good said:


> Thanks for the heads up Lefty. I check out Carter's website pretty often, but hadn't noticed this new crop. Lots of cool boning knives. And I like the Corian handles too.
> 
> Does Carter ever put a "MS" stamp on any of his work? Maybe just full customs? I like his plain "Carter" stamp, just curious.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jan 19, 2012)

Carter is like a low-end hooker on speed. Its dirty, its filthy, its ugly but it does the work with skills and max performance.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually love the look of the majority of his knives. Don't get me wrong, I love pimped out knives too, but I like that I'm not afraid to really work a Carter. He manages to make a clean, yet rustic knife and I appreciate the result. Besides, it allows us to play around with handle styles, etc.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jan 19, 2012)

We all love that dirty hooker Lefty.
Even when married to a classic beauty or a victoria secret angel, there will be times you just want to go down to the corner for a quickie with that ugly filthy babe....
Thats how men work...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 19, 2012)

Oivind, I feel like your avatar.


----------



## heirkb (Jan 19, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## zitangy (Jan 19, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> We all love that dirty hooker Lefty.
> Even when married to a classic beauty or a victoria secret angel, there will be times you just want to go down to the corner for a quickie with that ugly filthy babe....
> Thats how men work...



I simply love it.... Regarding performace. .......... Of the knife....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 19, 2012)

Why do people seem so happy with such short carters? Seriously, 4.5 sun? It's almost a paring knife. His full size knives are like $500. Just wondering why this crowd, typically fans of bigger knives, like the idea of a 170mm funayuki, regardless of price. My 210 at work gets petty duty.


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 19, 2012)

LMAO, I needed a good laugh. I'm with Eamon, LMFAO

PS ... Eamon I find it's just a performance thing. I mean I feel the same about my Sugi that's around 195mm. I go to it all the time as well. It's just got that profile and performance that makes things like cutting an onion a thing of beauty. And it's quicker than using a 240-270 when I time it and though I might do two of something at once with a larger, getting done faster still ends up with about the same prep time. I have said it in a thread with Timthebeaver and we both agreed there is probably handfuls "technical" reasons other knives are better, yet we find our way to our 195mm Sugimotos.

Like a hot midget to stay on O's humor ... haha ... normally we prefer taller, longer, but there is just something about her!


----------



## heirkb (Jan 19, 2012)

That's why I finally ended up placing a custom order. As far as SFGZ, he seems to make either 150mm-ish knives or huge 290mm ones. Carters smaller knives might be awesome, but I've already got the 150-210 range covered with knives that I'm more than happy with.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 19, 2012)

johndoughy said:


> Why do people seem so happy with such short carters? Seriously, 4.5 sun? It's almost a paring knife. His full size knives are like $500. Just wondering why this crowd, typically fans of bigger knives, like the idea of a 170mm funayuki, regardless of price. My 210 at work gets petty duty.



Because those are the cheaper ones and ones that are regularly available for sale without going on his wait list. So people get those and find out that smaller knives can be useful too, especially at home.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 19, 2012)

Eamon,

That's why the SFGZ series is the value line. A 240mm funayuki or gyuto is in the neighborhood of $350. 

Rick



johndoughy said:


> Why do people seem so happy with such short carters? Seriously, 4.5 sun? It's almost a paring knife. His full size knives are like $500. Just wondering why this crowd, typically fans of bigger knives, like the idea of a 170mm funayuki, regardless of price. My 210 at work gets petty duty.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 19, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Because those are the cheaper ones and ones that are regularly available for sale without going on his wait list. So people get those and find out that smaller knives can be useful too, especially at home.



+1


----------



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2012)

I think the Avatar is appropriate also...
Now, back to Carters: I think Murray's pricing has made a lot of us realize what is possible with a smaller knife. His ~ 5-6 sun knives are like a gateway drug. He gives us a taste, we fall in love, NEED to get more, and preferably in our "favourite" size. We then acquire one...or four and still remember the first time. Basically, we chase the dragon, and realize that it was the small knife that did it to us all along. 
PS. This thread has taken a really strange turn. Haha


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 19, 2012)

Yea that's what happens when you let O' drive. He will take you down the back alleys if you're not careful. Not saying there is anything wrong with that, just saying it. Ha


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jan 19, 2012)

I love my Carter as well.
I tried to dress her up and make her look good, but deep down I know what kind of girl she is....







I USE her a lot, especially for those dirty tasks...


----------



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> We all love that dirty hooker Lefty.



I just noticed what he called me....


----------



## heirkb (Jan 19, 2012)

It's on!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 19, 2012)

My first J-knife was a 270mm Carter HG with an ebony handle. I rather like the looks of it (polished but not too polished), and love the performance.


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 19, 2012)

I have been looking at that 6.3 wa bocho for week. Anyone used te wabocho? How do they feel?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 19, 2012)

Bryan G. said:


> LMAO, I needed a good laugh. I'm with Eamon, LMFAO
> 
> PS ... Eamon I find it's just a performance thing. I mean I feel the same about my Sugi that's around 195mm. I go to it all the time as well. It's just got that profile and performance that makes things like cutting an onion a thing of beauty. And it's quicker than using a 240-270 when I time it and though I might do two of something at once with a larger, getting done faster still ends up with about the same prep time. I have said it in a thread with Timthebeaver and we both agreed there is probably handfuls "technical" reasons other knives are better, yet we find our way to our 195mm Sugimotos.
> 
> Like a hot midget to stay on O's humor ... haha ... normally we prefer taller, longer, but there is just something about her!



The handle on the 195 sugi makes a Carter SFGZ look high end. Still, i find no reason to replace it - it is functional and I wouldn't want to change the balance of the knife, which is filled with subtle "rightness".:doublethumbsup:


----------



## bcrano (Jan 19, 2012)

THIS IS RIDICULOUS! I have no desire or need for another nakiri but I want this one in a major way. The Olive wood is soooooooo nice.

http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/kitchen-cutlery/59-sun-international-pro-nakiri-stabilized-olive-wood


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy carp! For that price you could almost have bought Randy's Spirograph Damascus nakiri!





bcrano said:


> THIS IS RIDICULOUS! I have no desire or need for another nakiri but I want this one in a major way. The Olive wood is soooooooo nice.
> 
> http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/kitchen-cutlery/59-sun-international-pro-nakiri-stabilized-olive-wood


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm with Rick on that one


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Jan 19, 2012)

If I had the money, I had to go with: http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...un-international-pro-nakiri-damascus-ironwood


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 19, 2012)

That's a nice knife. And a lot of money!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 19, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> This came up before, and I think that Murray has to forge the knife from "scratch" rather than work from a laminated sheet of stock to be able to put the "MS" mark on it. I may be wrong, but I think his damascus blades fall into this category.



Looks like you're right Rick...the "MS" stamp is on the blade below.



SeanRogerPierce said:


> If I had the money, I had to go with: http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...un-international-pro-nakiri-damascus-ironwood



And the price reflects it!


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 19, 2012)

I love how there's a cosmetic blemish on that nakiri and it still costs nearly 2 grand.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 19, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> I love how there's a cosmetic blemish on that nakiri and it still costs nearly 2 grand.



If it was really messed up, the "MS" would be obliterated, and it would be half price, not 80%.

Rick


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 19, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> I love how there's a cosmetic blemish on that nakiri and it still costs nearly 2 grand.



I hadn't noticed that in the description. Funny. Can't see the "blemish" in the photos. Wonder what he means. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm lucky enough to have one of Murray's "seconds" on loan, and let me tell you...I sure as crap can't figure out why it's a second!


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry I am late to this, but I love the hooker comparison. Well, and the midget as well.

Doesn't he have sales every so often? Isn't it about time for one?


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright, someone just took the wabocho I was going to buy. Who was it? j/k seems like many have sold since this thread started.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 19, 2012)

What's funny is that last night, I was perusing the site contemplating a purchase just last night, and the question about all the tiny Carters and tiny Carter lovers out there stuck in my head.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

Bumping an old thread here, but there are some nice knives available right now. A number of HG gyutos from just under 200mm to 245mm, which I rarely see. I have absolutely no need for another knife right now, but can't help looking at his site from time to time.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 9, 2012)

Big enough for a wa to a 200 gyuto?


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been drooling over his knives for a couple of weeks now...wishing I had the money to buy one


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 9, 2012)

I think its ironic that the budget knives perform better than the HG stuff, IMHO.

Pesky


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> I think its ironic that the budget knives perform better than the HG stuff, IMHO.



_* Stares at HG and wonders what's wrong with it *_


----------



## Kyle (Mar 9, 2012)

Dammit, I just got paid today and since I've already pre-paid my rent for this month I had nothing preventing me from picking up this 7.4 sun funy.

:bliss:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats Kyle.

First Carter?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 9, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Congrats Kyle.
> 
> First Carter?



I bought a 6 sun about a month back. Great little knife, but I can't get used to such a short knife. It might end up for sale soon.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 9, 2012)

Does anyone actually use a Carter in a pro kitchen? I know many people here collect them, just not sure how much actual use they get. I liked it for short term home use, but could not use it long term, 8 hours/day. I didn't reach for any of mine on a regular basis so I sold them, save one. Found others to take the pressure of a busy kitchen better. And definately agree on the budget knives being better.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> And definately agree on the budget knives being better.



Better how?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2012)

Kyle said:


> Dammit, I just got paid today and since I've already pre-paid my rent for this month I had nothing preventing me from picking up this 7.4 sun funy.
> 
> :bliss:



Now you need a good handle for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Now you need a good handle for it. :biggrin:



Agreed. 

Mine is on its way to New York as we speak.


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 9, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Does anyone actually use a Carter in a pro kitchen? I know many people here collect them, just not sure how much actual use they get. I liked it for short term home use, but could not use it long term, 8 hours/day. I didn't reach for any of mine on a regular basis so I sold them, save one. Found others to take the pressure of a busy kitchen better. And definately agree on the budget knives being better.



What about them make it difficult to use for long periods of time/in a pro kitchen? I only use my knifes at work, and if they arent that great for pro use then I would rather not spend that much money on one


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 9, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Better how?



The finish on SFGZ knives helps food release, other than that I think they are pretty similar.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 9, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Better how?



I have had two HG knives, both with horrible overgrind issues, one of them had two obvious overgrinds, the other a large one. Dave managed to fix one of them pretty well. The other was sold to a friend at a low sum. The hand rubbing to a mirror finish, IMO looks like a 220 grit belt. Definately nothing worth paying extra money for.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

That's too bad about the grind issues on your knives. I wasn't aware Carter was going for a "mirror" finish at all on the HG series. Mine is/was nowhere near what I would call "mirror" polished, and there are faint vertical scratches on the entire blade that definitely don't appear to have been put there by hand. I guess the one real upgrade then would be the handle, which I felt was quite nice (even though I have now sent it off to Marko to be replaced). I can definitely understand the argument that the SFGZ series is a better value, but no knife at this price point should have "horrible" issues with the grind. I would have sent it back to Murry before paying Dave to try and fix it.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 9, 2012)

jmfreeman35 said:


> What about them make it difficult to use for long periods of time/in a pro kitchen? I only use my knifes at work, and if they arent that great for pro use then I would rather not spend that much money on one



This is just my opinion on the three I have owned. The edge retention is just not as great as one would think. I would put Kono's (white and HD), TKC, Hiromoto blue and Moritakas above Carters in terms of retention. I would rate the steel on par with Fujiwara FKH, but it does get sharper... crazy sharp. At almost $600.00 for a 240 gyuto, I just think there are better options. Anything less than 240mm in my opinion is not for a pro kitchen anyway. 

Carters knives are thin, usually <1.5mm, and the spine is not rounded in the least, for that matter, either is the choil, I found both his HG knives uncomfortable in a pinch grip due to these issues. 

The two HG knives that I owned were very thin at the tip, making them prone to breaking. I don't know about you, but I really work my knives and don't treat them like babies, they need to be able to take a slight licking in a kitchen and the two I had did not. That is why I asked if anyone actually used them in a pro kitchen. A few months ago a question was posed as to which knife was reached for the most, if I remember correctly no one, maybe save a Norwiegan, said Carter. 

I had never broken a tip until my Carter. Call it my lack of care or not, but have never had any other issues with tip breakage. 

I am confident his custom knives are in a different category than most his HG and SFGZ knives, but again at $600.00 for a 240, I'm would be getting a Martel, Mario, Marko, Del...if you get my drift.


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, they really dont sound like very good knives for heavy use...a super thin, non round choil and spine, with sub-par edge retention...I think I'd rather use my kono white. And its a third of the cost.

I wasn't looking to pick up a gyuto from Carter, I've mostly been eying a SFGZ yanagi (in the 180-200mm range) to use as a line knive, but given there price tag ($300+) I have been a little hesitant to get one, and now I think I'll skip it.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 9, 2012)

Mind you, I am probably in the minority here, I am sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 9, 2012)

I have just tried one Carter and I love mine. I have a white core, and as you know white will take a sharp edge, but the edge retention is poor. There are better steels out there, and some will have far better edge retention than others. I have tried white 1, 2 and 3 and they all get supersharp, maybe its darkhoeks sharpeningsskills, but I think this alloy is the sharpest Ive ever tried, specially with the singlebeveled Ive played with  Without any experience I think 52100 is a better alloy than white for those who wants edge retention.

Carter have raised his prices last year and is starting to get expensive. But I was close to buy a new carter the few last weeks, but ended up with a DT instead. Anyway I love the one I have, but for a pro kitchen that uses the knife just as a tool it might be other choices out there.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've tried a dozen Carters (SFGS and HG). They are all excellent cutters. The HG's have more sticking issues and are thinner. The SFGZ cut just about as well but release better. They are thin like lasers but sturdier due to the grind. The tips are not that thin but I think the hardness (63 hrc?) might make them somewhat fragile. HOWEVER, I have embedded the tip on my 240 funayuki in my board and the tip did not break. They won't set edge retention records but they hold up well enough, in my opinion.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, it's hard for me to say for sure, but I can't help but think my Carters could handle the "daily grind" in a pro kitchen. In fact, my little SFGZ is one friggin' tough knife! They're definitely not beaters, but for the money they sell for (and are worth, in my opinion), they shouldn't be beaters anyways. 
I see Carters excelling at a sushi bar, or upscale restaurant, but not fitting in at a greasy spoon. Makes sense, considering they're basically $300+ knives.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 9, 2012)

What do you guys think of his kurouchi knives in comparison to the SFGZ series?


----------



## Ontravelling (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 6.0sun Funayuki that I use in a pro kitchen. I've had it since December and its held up well so far. I mostly use it on the line when I work grill or garde manger and I only have to cut small veg and slice out small cuts of steaks, dice tuna for tartare, etc. It gets very sharp and holds the edge pretty well, though I would agree that retention is much better with my HD gyuto.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 12, 2012)

I have used a Carter at work, and while I wouldn't chose one if that were the only gyuto I carried, I would make room in my kit for one. Edge retention isn't spectacular, but I can get through a shift or two with a Carter, depending on what I had to do those days. I use different knives for different tasks, so why not keep a Carter for a task when you really need a great cutter that is really sharp? Other gyutos can do the majority of your work, and when you feel like having some fun or want to do something specific, break out the Carter.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 12, 2012)

How long did his blue steel edges last? Actually, I'll be able to answer that soon enough. But still, how do they compare?


----------

